# à quoi sert bonjour ?



## paultouron (9 Octobre 2009)

il y a une fonction "bonjour" qui peut être activée dans safari et qui est sensée permettre de télécharger des ebooks via boukz, comment la faire fonctionner ????
merci d'avance !


----------



## Arlequin (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Bienvenue

Un peu de lecture


----------



## paultouron (13 Octobre 2009)

... j'ai téléchargé "bookz" sur mon iphone qui m'explique que je dois activer bonjour sur mon mac afin de télécharger des ebooks, j'ai donc activé bonjour sur safari, mais que dois je faire maintenant ?????


----------

